# Cafetera express "Ultracomb" CA-6101 repuestos.



## Kebra (Ago 6, 2018)

Muchachos, como indica el título, tengo una muy bonita cafetera express marca "Ultracomb" con bomba italiana de muy buena presión... Pero las cañerías son de plástico y ya reventé "3 codos" que son de algún polímero que resiste tempreatura y presión... Hasta ahí...

Ya los emparché con poxilina y una suerte de poxipol metálico de suprabond, pero duran muy poco. La tengo parada hace dos años... Tengo una Nespresso también, que anda perfecta, pero la Ultracomb es igualita a la de los bares, y puedo poner el café que yo quiera sin depender de la marca.

Y sale muy muy rico. ¿Saben dónde puedo conseguir repuestos para ésta máquina?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Algunas utilizan un material similar al T-calan, que soporta mucha temperatura y presión, pero con el tiempo el material se cristaliza y se rompe.
Lo mejor es dirigirse a la red de servicios de la marca.
Si mal no recuerdo Qualtex vende repuestos Ultracomb por tu zona
Tel 4300-5909


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2018)

Manguera Alta Temp. Diam. 1/2 P/cerveza Artesanal Preciox Mt - $ 193,60


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

No son tan grandes los tubos internos!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2018)

Pero ese es el material , es silicona , y suelen llevar un resorte de inoxidable suelto adentro para no estrangularse en las curvas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2018)

Cuando dice codo, ¿será el codo que enrosca en el depósito y al que se conecta el tubito de silicona?
En su día reparé cafeteras de ese tipo de pilips, acababan de salir al mercado y al mismo tiempo que ivan fallando ivan realizando modificaciones.
Una de las modificaciones fué cambiar el de codo material plástico, supuestamente resistente a altas temperaturas, por uno de metal.
Habría que ver la posibilidad de hallar ese tipo de repuesto.


----------



## Kebra (Ago 7, 2018)

No tengo desarmada la máquina ahora, pero el codo está afuera y acá les dejo un par de imágenes. Las mangueritas son de plástico semi rígido y de no mas de 3mm de diámetro interior y 5mm exterior. La conexión a los codos es mediante arandelas de bronce y o'ring de silicona. Están casi "sueltas" y cuando levanta temperatura se "fijan mas" aprentementemente.







Observen el bodoque de la masilla metálica de suprabond.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Averiguaste en donde te deje los datos?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2018)

Hola, creo qué reemplazar por el mismo tipo de repuesto, es patear la piedra para volver a tropezar.
Busca la forma de colocar algo metálico.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Primero habría que ver cuanto tiempo duro el original, para ser de metal debería ser de acero inoxidable


----------



## Kebra (Ago 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Averiguaste en donde te deje los datos?



Si, pero no tienen...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Consulta con la red de servicios de Ultracomb en su página web


----------



## gorgojo (Ago 13, 2018)

Mira, si, los codos de la Nespresso te sirven para la Ultracomb, ese polímero se jo_roba_ facil, no así el material de las Nespresso, si te sirven te puedo enviar por correo algunos codos.


----------

